# Aircraft Landing Lights



## alpineskiman (Oct 11, 2002)

Ive heard of some people using aircraft landing lights as aux. driving lights. anyone done this? is so what is involved? is the voltage right? where can i buy? thanks
Rich


----------



## MB300E87 (Jan 10, 2001)

*Re: Aircraft Landing Lights (alpineskiman)*

break an egg on your garage door, turns those on, and you'll have breakfast in a few minutes. nice and hot.
actually i have no clue.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Aircraft Landing Lights (alpineskiman)*

quote:[HR][/HR]where can i buy? [HR][/HR]​Fast Forward used to have landing lights for sale. It's not on the website, but maybe if you inquire about them?


[Modified by PerL, 1:19 AM 4-14-2003]


----------



## Gaki (Oct 15, 2000)

*Re: Aircraft Landing Lights (MB300E87)*

quote:[HR][/HR]break an egg on your garage door, turns those on, and you'll have breakfast in a few minutes. nice and hot.
actually i have no clue.[HR][/HR]​
mmmm garage cracked egg, sunny side up with a touch of weathering. yum yum


----------



## GT17V (Aug 7, 2001)

*Re: Aircraft Landing Lights (alpineskiman)*

Dave Coleman from Sport Compact Car has done it with the rally beater car...the Datsun 510. It worked, until it hit a puddle, where the thermal shock blew the lens


----------



## sparty (Jun 14, 2002)

*Re: Aircraft Landing Lights (converted_vw)*

Many, many years ago my dad helped a friend do this to his friend's car...he said that they ran into two major problems. The first was alternator and battery load (which should be less of an issue in a newer car, although it still could be) and the second was the amount of light...even for a couple of teenagers (as I said, many years ago) into fast cars they were too bright. If you haven't already, go to a smaller local airport or airstrip and talk one of the plane nerds into demonstrating the potency of his landing lights on you. Bring sunscreen.
If you still want to do it, the aforementioned airplane nerd will probably know what kind of voltage and amperage you'd need to run the lamps and how much heat they throw, too.


----------



## alpineskiman (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: Aircraft Landing Lights (sparty)*

im a pilot so i know the potency of the lights, i figured the load might be too much. maybe its just too big of a project, ah im gonna give it a whirl anyway. we'll see what happens!


----------



## flyingflip01 (Feb 10, 2003)

*Re: Aircraft Landing Lights (alpineskiman)*

i suggest you go down the airport, the general avaition side, and ask some of the mechanics down there about putting landing lights on your car. you should put F-15 landing lights http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif nah i'm joking...although having F-15 landing lights on a car would be nuts. btw, what kind of landing lights are you planning to use? are you gonna take them off a Cessna or Piper or go big with the F-15 lights i mentioned? anyways, good luck with the project. and if you get around to actually doing it, you gotta post some pics of you lighting it up. later


----------



## hamilton6t9 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: Aircraft Landing Lights (flyingflip01)*

The New Cessna's use xenon technology on there landing and taxi lights. they are just straight HID bulbs in there. its kind of funny cause they give out the blue light. but most landing lights just use HID's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## impact (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: Aircraft Landing Lights (hamilton6t9)*

Are the landing lights brighter than night sun, the searchlight cop helicopters use?


----------



## alpineskiman (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: Aircraft Landing Lights (impact)*

i dont think so, the ones for jets are pretty bright but i think the nightsun takes the cake for candlepower. Cessna landing light would be sweet, im thinking they might be kinda pricey though. im gonna head down to the airport in the next couple days, the UND mechanincs should know whats up.


----------



## impact (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: Aircraft Landing Lights (alpineskiman)*

if someone could come up with some data that would be great, I'm trying to imagine my car with a roof mounted rack and two of these lights attached to it... and I'm actually liking the idea..


----------



## hamilton6t9 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: Aircraft Landing Lights (impact)*

you should set them up on the front lke rally lights. i think it will be illegal though. they are bright as hell


----------



## impact (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: Aircraft Landing Lights (hamilton6t9)*

I don't want them in front of the car. That's too risky. 
Anyways I just found out that night sun has roughly 3 million candlepower (I believe that here, the combined output of your car lights must not exceed 180 000 candlepower) and consumes approximately 1600W of power. That's a bit too much.







I gotta research the landing hids...
edit: there's a separate limit for higbeams that is 225 000 cd




[Modified by impact, 8:01 PM 4-15-2003]


----------



## hamilton6t9 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: Aircraft Landing Lights (impact)*

I am Around Cessna aircraft all the time and have to test the landing lights. they are the same bulbs as you would find in an hid conversion kit. im not sure what they use thoguh but they definitly are HID bulbs


----------



## A3Person (Apr 15, 2003)

*Re: Aircraft Landing Lights (hamilton6t9)*

sheeesh aircraft landing lights? seriously? whoah!
that should burn the oncoming traffic's eyebrows...
why not fit those same lights they fit on a lighthouse


----------



## alpineskiman (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: Aircraft Landing Lights (A3Person)*

quote:[HR][/HR]sheeesh aircraft landing lights? seriously? whoah!
that should burn the oncoming traffic's eyebrows...
why not fit those same lights they fit on a lighthouse







[HR][/HR]​if i could i would. seriously though, the roads up here in ND are so dark and lonley that i almost dont feel safe driving at 70 or so with just my high beams. everyone has the hella micros or PIAA lights, i thought that landing lights behind the grille or something would be pretty tight. 
Rich


----------



## impact (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: Aircraft Landing Lights (alpineskiman)*

So what is the range on these lights? I'm trying to figure out whether they will outshine Hella's Rallye HIDs or not.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Aircraft Landing Lights (impact)*

Personally, I think you'd be better off with the Hellas. They are approved for road use here in Europe, and are also made to withstand the car use (vibrations, sudden climate changes etc).


----------



## alpineskiman (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: Aircraft Landing Lights (PerL)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Personally, I think you'd be better off with the Hellas. They are approved for road use here in Europe, and are also made to withstand the car use (vibrations, sudden climate changes etc).[HR][/HR]​Trust me, nothing else experiences climate changes and vibration like an aircraft.


----------



## p_ferlow (Apr 11, 2003)

*Re: Aircraft Landing Lights (alpineskiman)*

Just get some 4x4 off-road lights. I had two mounted on the front of my 82' Toyota pickup I used to have years ago. They were 100w bulbs and pencil beams. Bright as hell. If some azz kept the hi-beams on I'd drill'em with those lights and they'd turn their's down real quick.
Try these: http://www.4wheelparts.com/product2.asp?imseqn=323&occlass=EXPLORER&cat=LIG
Whatever lights you put behind a grille could eventually melt the plastic if that's the grille material if you leave them on long enough and don't let cool air (stop driving) cool everything.
If you look around you can get some pretty cheap as $29.95 each here: http://www.4wheelparts.com/product2.asp?imseqn=329&occlass=EXPLORER&cat=LIG
Don't forget that any lamps you put on the front of your vehicle are technically illegal if they don't have DOT stamped into the glass lense. Without DOT they are "off-road only". If you only use them when you have to and when you're alone on the hwy it's no problem, just try not to be a ******* and blind everybody all the time.


----------



## emumtl (Feb 21, 2002)

*Re: Aircraft Landing Lights (p_ferlow)*

Oh Man!!! where is 'ol man nater???
Landing lights?
Some of you people, serious? To be adapted in an automotive use?
Jeez!!!! I remember in the early eighties when auxilary driving lights were all the aftermarket fad... Summa ma ******* ran them like DRL's... Real Retina Burners, with illegal 130WATTS halogen bulbs designed for halogen reflectors... Back then, it was, WTF? Turn those [email protected] things off before i throw a stone at them!!!!
I don't care where you drive, I don't believe you really need Aircraft landing lights, and you can't possibly justify them, other than, BECAUSE you want them (as opposed to saying you really need them).
With all the available setups... you can more than safely go about getting the additional candle power by beginning with...
1. an HID OEM kit for the driving lights.
2. Follow that up with an auxilary aftermarket HID High beam Bulb kit for the high beams.
3. If not available as an oem fog/driving light, then get a set of auxilary fog/driving lights and throw on a set of auxilary aftermarket HID fog/driving bulbs in them too...

If all this fails, then I suggest a set of Night Vision Goggles... preferable the one's made in the US of A http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## alpineskiman (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: Aircraft Landing Lights (emumtl)*

i just want to do something different, any old person can slap a pair of fog lights on a car. thats not hard, it takes a little more ingenuity and work to get a pair of landing lights on there. plus i have an aviation backround so for me it would be cool. its not about need, its about want. 
Rich


----------



## flyingflip01 (Feb 10, 2003)

*Re: Aircraft Landing Lights (alpineskiman)*

quote:[HR][/HR]i just want to do something different, any old person can slap a pair of fog lights on a car. thats not hard, it takes a little more ingenuity and work to get a pair of landing lights on there. plus i have an aviation backround so for me it would be cool. its not about need, its about want. 
Rich[HR][/HR]​i'd do it just because i'm a pilot but the thing about money and time doesn't allow me to do all the stuff i want to my car. you should hook up the lights with some safety switches and then put a NAV/COM in your car too....nah i'm joking about the NAV/COM. my friend, also a pilot, put safety switches for his fog lights and it looks pretty good and adds an "avaition" feel to his tacoma. well, as i said before, good luck.


----------



## skyler_not_skylar (Mar 27, 2003)

*Re: Aircraft Landing Lights (alpineskiman)*

Your not actually gonna use those things on the road, are you?








I mean, come on... I'm all for doing whatever you want to your car, but be reasonable. Why would you ever need something like this? I guess if you plan on taking your VW deep into the woods in pitch darkness, but for some reason I don't think you will.








Somebody could really get hurt if they saw you coming at them with those lights on. You would be sued out of existence if you were in or caused an accident while using those things.


----------



## The VR you hate (Feb 5, 2003)

*Re: Aircraft Landing Lights (alpineskiman)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Ive heard of some people using aircraft landing lights as aux. driving lights. anyone done this? is so what is involved? is the voltage right? where can i buy? thanks
Rich[HR][/HR]​


----------



## SilberBora02 (Jun 23, 2002)

*Re: Aircraft Landing Lights (alpineskiman)*

quote:[HR][/HR].....it takes a little more ingenuity and work to get a pair of landing lights on there...[HR][/HR]​you forgot to mention a flux capacitor and a firesuit


----------



## alpineskiman (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: Aircraft Landing Lights (skyler_not_skylar)*

quote:[HR][/HR] I guess if you plan on taking your VW deep into the woods in pitch darkness, but for some reason I don't think you will.








.[HR][/HR]​Dude, have you ever been to north dakota. the main intersate that runs up to grand forks gets so effin dark at night high beams dont do ****. not to mention the back roads. when you hit a deer at 70+ its not a pretty sight. i thought most of the flaming stayed in the mkIV forum.


----------



## The VR you hate (Feb 5, 2003)

*Re: Aircraft Landing Lights (alpineskiman)*

lol


----------



## jays vdub (Oct 14, 2001)

*Re: Aircraft Landing Lights (alpineskiman)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Ive heard of some people using aircraft landing lights as aux. driving lights. anyone done this? is so what is involved? is the voltage right? where can i buy? thanks
Rich[HR][/HR]​who tha fawk uses aircraft lights this has got to be the stupidist fawcking question i have heard you must the same moron with the apc light up nozzles, exhaust tip, plate screws, floor mats, seat covers, shift knob and not to mention some g3y neon plate frame. are looking to stop deer in their tracks or something or are you the a$S hole who blinds everyone because "you cant see at night" 
lata


----------



## skyler_not_skylar (Mar 27, 2003)

*Re: Aircraft Landing Lights (alpineskiman)*

After you kill some family, then we'll see how your 'couldn't see at night' argument holds up in front of a jury.


----------



## alpineskiman (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: Aircraft Landing Lights (jays vdub)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
who tha fawk uses aircraft lights this has got to be the stupidist fawcking question i have heard you must the same moron with the apc light up nozzles, exhaust tip, plate screws, floor mats, seat covers, shift knob and not to mention some g3y neon plate frame. are looking to stop deer in their tracks or something or are you the a$S hole who blinds everyone because "you cant see at night" 
lata[HR][/HR]​what do you think, these are landing lights off a 747? were talking about lights from a small private aircraft that are most likely not much brighter than some PIAAS or Hellas. the point is to do something different than the Hella micros. How did we get from talking about aux driving lights to killing families, its not like im driving around wasted or anything. For christ sakes chill out a little, this really isnt that serious. but for now ill take all that cool apc stuff off my car and use the money to slam cam and exhaust. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## The VR you hate (Feb 5, 2003)

*Re: Aircraft Landing Lights (alpineskiman)*

quote:[HR][/HR]what do you think, these are landing lights off a 747? [HR][/HR]​


----------



## impact (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: Aircraft Landing Lights (The VR you hate)*

haters...
anyways, how much do the 747 ones cost? two of them...


----------



## Phishy (Jul 5, 2001)

*Re: Aircraft Landing Lights (jays vdub)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Ive heard of some people using aircraft landing lights as aux. driving lights. anyone done this? is so what is involved? is the voltage right? where can i buy? thanks
Rich
who tha fawk uses aircraft lights this has got to be the stupidist fawcking question i have heard you must the same moron with the apc light up nozzles, exhaust tip, plate screws, floor mats, seat covers, shift knob and not to mention some g3y neon plate frame. are looking to stop deer in their tracks or something or are you the a$S hole who blinds everyone because "you cant see at night" 
lata[HR][/HR]​thats totally uncalled for







Hard to believe but you can manage to come off like an ass and flame people in the frickin lighting forum








Most of you guys have no clue what your talking about and are not listening to the poster. He's not going to drive down mainstreet with these lights on... He wants them for backroads and open areas, he's talking about running them when the high beams are on. If you ever took your tiny brain out of Rhode Island you would realize its gets pretty frickin dark and empty, in places like North Dakota.. Auxiliary lights are common on cars that drive in places like that and most that people use are not street legal, but then again they don't "cruise" with them on...


----------



## alpineskiman (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: Aircraft Landing Lights (impact)*

quote:[HR][/HR]haters...
anyways, how much do the 747 ones cost? two of them...[HR][/HR]​more than i can afford, and i dont think the little alternator and battery that mkIV's come with could handle it. once you swtich em on youd stop dead in your tracks. they would be bright though.


----------



## hamilton6t9 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: Aircraft Landing Lights (Phishy)*

And also if u guys think having landing lights is retarded, then i guess you think HID's are retarded. Because thats all that the aircrafts use. or a really powerful halogen bulb.


----------



## irsa76 (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: Aircraft Landing Lights (hamilton6t9)*

To find if they would work on your car you need to know the current draw and the physical size of the lights. I would guess that they are 12V and if HID wouldn't pull to much current. So you electrical system would cope. Will they fit on your bumper? most likerly. If Hella Rallye lights do then a small landing light will. Just make the mount good and stable. Is it worth it? Maybe for you but I wouldn't be happy with the beam pattern.


----------



## alpineskiman (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: Aircraft Landing Lights (irsa76)*

im gonna try to hide em behind the grille, i dont want lights sitting out on my bumper. you think the beam pattern would be crappy?


----------



## irsa76 (Mar 28, 2003)

*Re: Aircraft Landing Lights (alpineskiman)*

They won't fit behind your grille. There is about 2" between the A/C condensor and the grille. Also unless you are useing a mesh grille the slats will block most of the light anyway. As for the beam pattern, going from what I've seen of landing lights, they don't have a beam pattern that I like, then again I could be wrong. I would try and fit a set rectangle lights in the middle lower bumper grille.


----------



## jays vdub (Oct 14, 2001)

*Re: Aircraft Landing Lights (hamilton6t9)*

quote:[HR][/HR]And also if u guys think having landing lights is retarded, then i guess you think HID's are retarded. Because thats all that the aircrafts use. or a really powerful halogen bulb.







[HR][/HR]​
yeah hids are gey that is why i am doing them


----------



## hamilton6t9 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: Aircraft Landing Lights (jays vdub)*

IM Talking about the people that think the landing light idea is retarded. As for the beam pattern i dont think it wil be a clean pattern because you have to remeber these lights are mainly used for collision avoidance, not to see anything. So the beam would be spread out wide not concentrated in one specific area http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## flyingflip01 (Feb 10, 2003)

*Re: Aircraft Landing Lights (hamilton6t9)*

quote:[HR][/HR]IM Talking about the people that think the landing light idea is retarded. As for the beam pattern i dont think it wil be a clean pattern because you have to remeber these lights are mainly used for collision avoidance, not to see anything. So the beam would be spread out wide not concentrated in one specific area http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​that AND being able to see the runway when you land in pitch black conditions


----------



## alpineskiman (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: Aircraft Landing Lights (flyingflip01)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
that AND being able to see the runway when you land in pitch black conditions[HR][/HR]​yup, then again, no landing light landings are always fun. at UND we had these landing lights that we did a trial on for some company, they were pretty cool. they called em "boom beam" lights. looked like hids. id like to get my hands on a pair of those. maybe theyll fit with an aftermarket mesh grille.
Rich


----------



## hamilton6t9 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: Aircraft Landing Lights (alpineskiman)*

As I said Before alot of the landing lights used are HID Bulb's or systems. the ones in the new cessna's are i know that for sheezie


----------



## qka2 (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: Aircraft Landing Lights (skyler_not_skylar)*

quote:[HR][/HR]After you kill some family, then we'll see how your 'couldn't see at night' argument holds up in front of a jury.







[HR][/HR]​







how about, them geeting into an accident cause u blinded them with the Aircraft lights


----------



## BlownG (Feb 28, 2003)

*Re: Aircraft Landing Lights (qka2)*

this is some funny topic for real














cant stop laughin cant type


----------



## Sawdust (May 28, 2002)

*Re: Aircraft Landing Lights (BlownG)*

Well i think the first major problem is aircrafts are usually 24 volts sytems are they not? i could be wrong.


----------



## alpineskiman (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: Aircraft Landing Lights (Sawdust)*

how do you blind someone who isnt there?


----------



## Aug (Apr 14, 2001)

*Re: Aircraft Landing Lights (alpineskiman)*

Hmmm, doesnt General Aviation electrical systems typically use 24V anyways?
There would have to be some serious conversion happening there too...
Besides...those are heavy duty spot lamps, you'd be doing it for either looks or to burn the retinas of the guy in front of you that just cut you off on a lane change.....


----------



## DonL (Feb 28, 1999)

*Re: Aircraft Landing Lights (A3Person)*

quote:[HR][/HR]... why not fit those same lights they fit on a lighthouse







[HR][/HR]​Dude, a "medium" 3rd or 4th order Fresnel lens is in the 3' tall range and weighs several hundred pounds or more.
These and much larger lights are what are commonly used to reach out up to 15-20 miles to sea in the right conditions.
Even a "small" 5th or 6th order lens can be 1-1/2' to 2' tall.
That's alot of glass to hang off your bumper, and there's no way to hide it or try to make it anywhere near aerodynamic.


----------



## emumtl (Feb 21, 2002)

*Re: Aircraft Landing Lights (alpineskiman)*

quote:[HR][/HR] I guess if you plan on taking your VW deep into the woods in pitch darkness, but for some reason I don't think you will.








.
Dude, have you ever been to north dakota. the main intersate that runs up to grand forks gets so effin dark at night high beams dont do ****. not to mention the back roads. when you hit a deer at 70+ its not a pretty sight. i thought most of the flaming stayed in the mkIV forum.[HR][/HR]​This line of thinking doesn't jive with me, or would be something your Lawyer would use in court either...








Ever think that if it was TOO dark to see, that perhaps, slowing down to a more safe speed so that you can have the time needed to react would be a more sensible way to travel???
I mean, no matter what kind of full blown & studded winter tires you run in the dead of winter, sooner or later, too much speed is going to come into play and exceed the safety factor required for the given conditions...
I suggest once again sticking with something designed for AUTOmotive use and adding a dosage of common sense when driving... But then again, that's just me


----------



## qka2 (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: Aircraft Landing Lights (emumtl)*

^^^^^^^^^^^
Well Said! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## alpineskiman (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: Aircraft Landing Lights (qka2)*

Forgive me for trying to do something different. These lights arent as bright as you are making them out to be. If it was a light off of a bigger aircraft (like a 747) it would be a different story, im going to take the lights off of a small single engine cessna or piper. the whole point of this is to do something a little different than the typical driving light. But i guess no matter how many times i try to say that, I'll still get some idiot telling me that im going to kill some poor family with my lights.


----------



## impact (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: Aircraft Landing Lights (Sawdust)*

I think some may be 12V. A google search on 12V landing lights nets a lot of hits...


----------



## alpineskiman (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: Aircraft Landing Lights (impact)*

thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## impact (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: Aircraft Landing Lights (alpineskiman)*

Here are some interesting diagrams from hella's website to compare... note that the xenon luminator pencil beam has a range of 1290m, but isn't road legal practically anywhere...


----------



## Ghetto-8v (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: Aircraft Landing Lights (Phishy)*

Next weeks mod: Cruise Ship horn for my MK4







Gotta let people know where I am espically if you can;t see me with my Aircraft Landing Lights..


----------



## impact (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: Aircraft Landing Lights (Ghetto-8v)*

I couldn't for the love of god find that horn anywhere.... so I had to settle for a slightly used train horn...


----------



## Ghetto-8v (Jun 3, 2001)

*Re: Aircraft Landing Lights (impact)*

Thaty'll work fine.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ducatipaso (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: Aircraft Landing Lights (alpineskiman)*

I had a pair of landing lights mounted in the foglight positions on my old Alfa GTV. Relayed them into the high beams. WOWWWW. The beam is really concentrated and you will notice a drain on your electrics but well worth it!
- dp


----------



## Gern_Blanston (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: Aircraft Landing Lights (Phishy)*

I've got a couple of 12-volt, 100-watt landing lights on my CJ-7. I was given the fixtures by a friend, no idea where they came from, but they bolted to the bumper and look like big driving lights. The landing lights don't really have any advantage over any other lights, and they seem to have a fairly short bulb life. Bulbs cost around 35 bucks. They DO light up the road, but no better than any other aftermarket lights. When I was young and put 'em on the Jeep, I thought they looked cool, and also they were free, but I don't know how you'd mount 'em on a VW.


----------



## alpineskiman (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: Aircraft Landing Lights (Gern_Blanston)*

quote:[HR][/HR] but I don't know how you'd mount 'em on a VW. [HR][/HR]​thats what im still trying to figure out. still looking for a source too.
Rich


----------



## Gern_Blanston (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: Aircraft Landing Lights (alpineskiman)*

I think you'd probably do better with a set or PIAA's or something, because they're so compact. They also last about 500 hours instead of 12 or 15. I do like the idea of a concealed installation behind the grill, though, if you can figger out a way to do it.
Good luck http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTibunny16v (Aug 12, 2001)

*Re: Aircraft Landing Lights (Gern_Blanston)*

This whole thread is








On a more useful note, vortex now added spell check http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## flygti16v (Dec 18, 2001)

*Re: Aircraft Landing Lights (Phishy)*

HA HA HA HA I LOVE THIS SH*T! 
More light the better I say if youre gonna do it might as well go balls out


----------



## john green 2 (Mar 13, 2003)

*Re: Aircraft Landing Lights (Phishy)*

I'd be willing to part out my F-16 to sell you some lights.... say $20 a light?


----------



## DonL (Feb 28, 1999)

*Re: Aircraft Landing Lights (john green 2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *john green 2* »_I'd be willing to part out my F-16 to sell you some lights.... say $20 a light?








 
That's a great deal! F-16 lights are better because the F-16 is faster and the light has to shine faster to keep up with the plane...


----------



## emumtl (Feb 21, 2002)

*Re: Aircraft Landing Lights (DonL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DonL* »_ 
That's a great deal! F-16 lights are better because the F-16 is faster and the light has to shine faster to keep up with the plane... 

LOL
That's Rich!!!
Good ONE!
That was a Three Pointer... with only marginal net... SWISsssssh!!!


----------



## impact (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: Aircraft Landing Lights (emumtl)*

_Outer space. The PE Spaceship zooms along. Farnsworth and Cubert,
dressed in spacesuits, are standing near the engines._
Prof.: These are the dark matter engines I invented. They allow
my starship to travel between galaxies in mere hours.
Cubert: That's impossible! You can't go faster than the speed of
light.
Prof.: Of course not! That's why scientists increased the speed 
of light in 2208!
Cubert: Also impossible!
_In front of the ship's two furnaces._
Prof.: And what makes my engines truly remarkable is the 
afterburner, which delivers 200 percent fuel efficency.
Cubert: That's especially impossible.
Prof.: Not at all! It's very simple!
Cubert: Then explain it!
Prof.: Now that's impossible! It came to me in a dream, and I
forgot it in another dream.
Cubert: Your explanations are pure weapons-grade balonium.
It's all impossible!
Prof.: Nothing is impossible. Not when you can imagine it.
That's what being a scientist is all about!
Cubert: No, that's what being a magical elf is all about.


----------



## maxxam (Apr 12, 2002)

*Re: Aircraft Landing Lights (Ghetto-8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ghetto-8v* »_Next weeks mod: Cruise Ship horn for my MK4







Gotta let people know where I am espically if you can;t see me with my Aircraft Landing Lights..

hahahaha


----------



## qka2 (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: Aircraft Landing Lights (DonL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DonL* »_ 
That's a great deal! F-16 lights are better because the F-16 is faster and the light has to shine faster to keep up with the plane... 

ROFL!!! That is great


----------



## Dextrose (Apr 11, 2001)

*Re: Aircraft Landing Lights (Sawdust)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sawdust* »_Well i think the first major problem is aircrafts are usually 24 volts sytems are they not? i could be wrong.

Wow, somebody that's actually in the KNOW around here.







Yes, that's correct. Most...and I say "most" aircraft today, especially the newer ones run 24V systems. The plane I fly everyday has a 24V 40 amp battery and a 28V 300 amp generator (~alternator in automobile terms).








Our landing and taxi lights are not used for "see and avoid" they are used for "landing" i.e. seeing the runnway on final approach and our taxi lights are again used for just that...taxiing. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Now, as for rigging these things on your car...anything is possible. I'm no EE (Electrical Engineer) by any means, but wouldn't a step-up transformer be an option?? It's just a stab in the dark. Good luck! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gern_Blanston (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: Aircraft Landing Lights (Dextrose)*

I think you'd be better off running 12-volt bulbs rather than worrying about a transformer. There are 50-watt and 100-watt 12-volters available from GE. We run with our landing lights on in terminal areas for 'see-and-avoid' by the way, as are a lot of other flight crews.


----------



## Dextrose (Apr 11, 2001)

*Re: Aircraft Landing Lights (Gern_Blanston)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gern_Blanston* »_We run with our landing lights on in terminal areas for 'see-and-avoid' by the way, as are a lot of other flight crews.

Actually, so do we.







But I was just trying to get the point across. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








On a side note, this is a pretty entertaining topic. Props to the guy who originally posted it though.


----------



## alpineskiman (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: Aircraft Landing Lights (Dextrose)*

finally someone who isnt a hater! i appriciate the props. i kind of gave up on the idea just becuase of the cost issue. i found a set that i liked called Boom Beam, we used them up at UND when i was flying up there. unfortunatly they are really expensive. so im just gonna go with some regular super bright driving lights. 
Rich


----------



## Dextrose (Apr 11, 2001)

*Re: Aircraft Landing Lights (alpineskiman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alpineskiman* »_...unfortunatly they are really expensive. so im just gonna go with some regular super bright driving lights. 
Rich

Yeah, I guess it's easy to forget just HOW expensive aircraft grade parts can really be. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Too bad you couldn't pull it off.


----------



## alpineskiman (Oct 11, 2002)

*Re: Aircraft Landing Lights (Dextrose)*

some day when i have some more flow i will get it done.


----------



## IceRacer (Apr 30, 2003)

Ok, I'll add my $0.02
I have a pair of aircraft landing lights that I use for doing rallies with my Jetta. My lights are 12v and have some good and bad points. The good things about them are: F'n bright, basically the light travels until it hits something, cheap, available at flea markets for $30 CDN (farmers use them on tractors), and compact (smaller than most rally lights). Downsides are that they are a sealed beam, so when they burn out, they're garbage, and that they get really hot, so you can't have them on when you're not moving or you'll melt the casings. And finally, they are a pencil beam pattern, so they do not provide much light spread, just a concentrated straight beam, but I personally prefer a pencil beam to a driving or fog pattern.
I've never had alternator problems, as long as they aren't on while the car is idling.


----------



## RoyalOakMichiganJim (Apr 6, 2003)

*Re: Aircraft Landing Lights (Phishy)*

Hey, since you are into sensory overload, why not install a Locomotive Train Whistle or a Foghorn from an OCEAN LINER! Im Joking and I just wanted to throw that in...... I knew someone that did the landing lights in college.... he had them up front like the rally cars do..... This 16v GTI turned night into day, for sure!!!!! 
Yes it put a load on the charging system, but so what!!! It was BADASS for driving in the boonies!!!!!!










_Modified by RoyalOakMichiganJim at 2:27 AM 6-9-2003_


----------



## qka2 (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: Aircraft Landing Lights (RoyalOakMichiganJim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RoyalOakMichiganJim* »_ Hey, since you are into sensory overload, why not install a Locomotive Train Whistle or a Foghorn from an OCEAN LINER! 

LMFAO http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## emumtl (Feb 21, 2002)

*Re: Aircraft Landing Lights (Ghetto-8v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ghetto-8v* »_Next weeks mod: Cruise Ship horn for my MK4







Gotta let people know where I am espically if you can't see me with my Aircraft Landing Lights..

LMAO... gives new meaning to the words... Deaf AND Blind!!!


----------



## impact (Feb 6, 2002)

*Re: Aircraft Landing Lights (emumtl)*

Actually, I almost bought and installed one. Unfortunately I wasn't able to find a 12V compressor that would provide enough pressure. But one day...


----------



## Scirocco (Dec 20, 2000)

*Re: Aircraft Landing Lights (alpineskiman)*

Run them in the back window for tail gating people. They work off rc car batteries. Buddy got one from the military airplane graveyard, people wont tailgate after that. His previous trick on his porsche was a brake light switch so they think hes braking and back off.


----------



## mackie421 (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: Aircraft Landing Lights (Scirocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Scirocco* »_people wont tailgate after that.

yeah they'll just rear-end you cuz they cant see anything anymore.


----------



## qka2 (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: Aircraft Landing Lights (mackie421)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mackie421* »_
yeah they'll just rear-end you cuz they cant see anything anymore.

WERD!


----------

